# Passport renewal & name change



## jagatr

A friend's passport is coming up for renewal - and she wants to change her name as well. We tried to contact the Indian Embassy but no one seems to want to help.

Any suggestions? Or does she have to fly back to India to get everything sorted out?

J.


----------



## rsinner

The best way to communicate with the Indian embassy is either through emails or by going there physically (it is very close to the Burjuman/Khalid Al Waleed metro station).

To change her name, it would be a difficult process. if ANY detail has to be changed in the new passport in dubai, it requires some sort of attested document from the home state in India. It would be simpler to just get the passport renewed with the details as in the old one, and get the name changed during the next trip to India. HOWEVER, even the name change in India is not eay. It entails applying for a new passport and also filing affidavits for the name change. I am assuming that this name change is pursuant to her getting married. To be honest the pain is not worth it, but my wife was in india for a few months when we were expecting our baby, and she got it done during this time. Also be aware that a number of places will need to be notified for this name change to avoid problems in the future - e.g. banks where she has accounts.


----------



## Bigjimbo

I can't even begin to imagine the torment and pain this is going to involve..........


----------



## rsinner

Bigjimbo said:


> I can't even begin to imagine the torment and pain this is going to involve..........


Seriously not worth it ! I am not sure how easy/difficult it is elsewhere, but in India it is a b*tch.

@ Jagatr - your friend may need to check this with a lawyer, but I think that as per law in India, if a Jane Doe marries a john Smith, Jane's surname of Smith will legally have the same status as Doe, and she need not file an affidavit etc etc. However, if she wants to change the name to Jane Doe Smith (which my wife wanted), it will be considered a new name and a painful process.

My advice is just that the next time she is in India, if she has time and the will, she should get it changed. Otherwise just include the spouse's name in her passport. (it can be done in dubai only if the marriage certificate is attested in the home state)

All this assuming that she wants to change her name due to her wedding and not any other reason. Also, ask an "agent" or a lawyer about this. After all agents and money can work wonders with the Indian bureaucracy. We did not use any agents so probably took longer.


----------



## rsinner

Did you check the website ? Its probably not as difficult as it was for us

: BLS International Passport Services : India Passport

"New passport in married name in case of ladies"
"New passport in change name of other than above cases"


----------



## Bigjimbo

rsinner said:


> Seriously not worth it ! I am not sure how easy/difficult it is elsewhere, but in India it is a b*tch.
> 
> @ Jagatr - your friend may need to check this with a lawyer, but I think that as per law in India, if a Jane Doe marries a john Smith, Jane's surname of Smith will legally have the same status as Doe, and she need not file an affidavit etc etc. However, if she wants to change the name to Jane Doe Smith (which my wife wanted), it will be considered a new name and a painful process.
> 
> My advice is just that the next time she is in India, if she has time and the will, she should get it changed. Otherwise just include the spouse's name in her passport. (it can be done in dubai only if the marriage certificate is attested in the home state)
> 
> All this assuming that she wants to change her name due to her wedding and not any other reason. Also, ask an "agent" or a lawyer about this. After all agents and money can work wonders with the Indian bureaucracy. We did not use any agents so probably took longer.



I was thinking of the Dubai side of things! I lost my wallet and all it had in it was my driving license and car registration. Took 7 weeks and numerous visits and hours wasted to get them reissued.


----------



## jagatr

rsinner said:


> Did you check the website ? Its probably not as difficult as it was for us
> 
> : BLS International Passport Services : India Passport
> 
> "New passport in married name in case of ladies"
> "New passport in change name of other than above cases"


Thank you


----------



## pamela0810

It is a very simple process. I changed my name and all I had to do was fill a few forms and submit my attested passport copy along with that of my husband's as they will also include the husband's name on the passport.

Jag, please go through the website that I provided you with on the other link. You can also register online and request appointments online. It is a lot less time consuming.


----------



## newbie913

I am Indian too and I am looking into getting my name changed as well. I have contacted them and they told me the procedure. So the applicant needs to attend the Indian consulate and sign a change of name deed poll in front of the consular officers. Then the name change has to be advertised in a UAE newspaper and Indian newspaper (in the city listed in applicant’s passport) for a period of 30 days. The name deed poll and the newspaper cuttings (originals) will have to be submitted back to the consulate and a few other forms filled out! it then takes them 40 working days to provide applicant with a new passport. The process will take slightly longer if the applicant’s current passport was issued from somewhere other than the UAE. Now all this is from what they told me over the phone..


----------



## jagatr

pamela0810 said:


> It is a very simple process. I changed my name and all I had to do was fill a few forms and submit my attested passport copy along with that of my husband's as they will also include the husband's name on the passport.
> 
> Jag, please go through the website that I provided you with on the other link. You can also register online and request appointments online. It is a lot less time consuming.


Thanks Pam


----------



## jagatr

newbie913 said:


> I am Indian too and I am looking into getting my name changed as well. I have contacted them and they told me the procedure. So the applicant needs to attend the Indian consulate and sign a change of name deed poll in front of the consular officers. Then the name change has to be advertised in a UAE newspaper and Indian newspaper (in the city listed in applicant’s passport) for a period of 30 days. The name deed poll and the newspaper cuttings (originals) will have to be submitted back to the consulate and a few other forms filled out! it then takes them 40 working days to provide applicant with a new passport. The process will take slightly longer if the applicant’s current passport was issued from somewhere other than the UAE. Now all this is from what they told me over the phone..


Thank you Newbie


----------



## md000

Or...you could do it the Indian way..... a few rupees never made an Indian bureaucratic process move slower. 

My only real experience with the Indian embassy (in America) resulted in being asked to supply internships and jobs for one of the diplomat/worker's son and daughter. 

-md000/mike


----------

